# Does anybody know who made this?



## TCT (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a Ryobi professional string trimmer mod# 2079r
engine family vkz023ub24rajem 22.5cc
Two more sets of# were on a label on the block 2a5881-05100
002-9315622
The block looks like echo but none of my echo parts fit.:freak:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Hard to tell with any certainty, it looks like it could be a Mitsubishi engine to me.

It could also be a Chinese clone engine.


----------



## TCT (Mar 29, 2010)

I would like to find out, it would make it much easyer to get parts. This machine has a good cyl. with great compression, I acquired this trimmer when I bought a lot size of to stroke eq. This is what I have done to it so far:
I have changed the fuel lines, fuel filter, cleaned carb twice, changed spark plug, and mounted the engine on a echo straight shaft. The problem I have is the machine runs fine until it reaches a certain temp. then it loses pwr. then stalls. I have also changed the Ignition coil thinking it may be breaking down, but no result, I have also tried another carb, and checked the cyl. bolts which were tight. Next I intend to spray carb cleaner around the mating surfaces when it is losing pwr. I also changed the carb insulator with no effect. Muffler, and exhaust port have been checked also. Any suggestions?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

High speed check valve in carburetor could be leaking once engine is warm, this will cause a similar condition like what you describe. You may also have an air leak developing when engine is warm.


----------



## TCT (Mar 29, 2010)

I suspect air leak, Ive tried 2 carbs 1 was new.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Part subs shows parts available from MTD. Google *Ryobi 2079r* and you will find many places that have some parts available. Some parts are NLA.

One such example


----------



## TCT (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes I know I've already googled it, but I still want to know who made it.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Looking at the vintage of the unit I would guess it was made by Ryobi. They did make a few full crank engines.


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

hankster said:


> Looking at the vintage of the unit I would guess it was made by Ryobi. They did make a few full crank engines.


Wasn't there some crossover between Homelite and Ryobi?


----------



## TCT (Mar 29, 2010)

I didn't know ryobi made any professional stuff, I know mccullouch had a pro line that was made by echo, I assumed ryobi farmed theirs out too. Definately not a homelite junebug


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

TCT said:


> I have a Ryobi professional string trimmer mod# 2079r
> engine family vkz023ub24rajem 22.5cc
> Two more sets of# were on a label on the block 2a5881-05100
> 002-9315622
> The block looks like echo but none of my echo parts fit.:freak:


what color is the shaft yellow or gray ?


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

junebug1701 said:


> Wasn't there some crossover between Homelite and Ryobi?


Yes the ryobis that have yellow shafts are made by homelite 

which to be honest are worth 0.00
the homelite stuff i handle is the old homelite when homelite was made by textron


----------



## TCT (Mar 29, 2010)

Definitely not homelite! I know the homelite ryobi's your talking about, this is a commercial design split block with a bearing for each end of the crank, and starter in rear. As far as the shaft goes, it was a black 2 piece ryobi straight shaft, the engine cover is gray


----------



## TCT (Mar 29, 2010)

Here's an update on my heat related air leak problem:
It turns out to be a carb issue, even though 1 of the carb's that I was using to test with
was supposed to be new, lucky me gets two bad carbs with the same symptoms! I had purchased a rotary carb off feebay a while back still in the box, after giving up on finding an air leak I took the so-called new carb apart to find the screen clogged with rust. This really took me on a wild goose chase!


----------



## TCT (Mar 29, 2010)

Here are pic's of my Frankenstien trimmers one is the ryobi pro that gave me so much trouble, and the other is a good example of the mccouloch/echo pro models. Both were cobbled together from my parts stache!
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff72/wiretechbucket/emc2.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff72/wiretechbucket/emc1.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff72/wiretechbucket/rp3.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff72/wiretechbucket/rp2.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff72/wiretechbucket/rp1.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff72/wiretechbucket/rp.jpg


----------

